# What would you say are the worst things about owning a GTR?



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Any bad experiences or disadvantages compared to similar cars?


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

GTR gilo said:


> compared to similar cars?


well there is the problem.

But in short, absolutely none, best car I've ever owned and I've owned / own a few nice things in my time.


----------



## Johnny G (Aug 10, 2012)

The worst thing about the GTR is how slow it makes my X6 feel when I drive it.


----------



## Impossible (May 11, 2011)

bit wide so can struggle getting out of some car parks etc

this car more then most can give you the modding plague. Look out for symptoms like Y-pipe and remap. If you find our self looking at turbo's and rods I'm afraid its too late for you. You will find many of them here, all look like Smeagol and refer to their car as "my precious". All they care about is more power. dont look them straight in the eye and have raw fish ready just in case.


----------



## Will64 (Jan 30, 2012)

The worst thing about owning a Gtr for me is not being able to drive it as much as I would like.


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

I know what you mean about the modding. I had my Subaru for two years and couldn't wait until the 3 year warranty ran out before I started modding. Though I'm hoping from 300bhp to just under 500bhp should be enough for now. It will be my every day car.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

The worst thing about the GT-R is the constant worry about losing my license !! 150mph feels like 50 in other cars lol


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

MattGTR750 said:


> The worst thing about the GT-R is the constant worry about losing my license !! 150mph feels like 50 in other cars lol


IN know how that feels. Its far too smooth at high speed, its a constant effort to keep speed down.


----------



## Grimblin Gibbon (Jul 16, 2009)

Impossible said:


> bit wide so can struggle getting out of some car parks etc
> 
> this car more then most can give you the modding plague. Look out for symptoms like Y-pipe and remap. If you find our self looking at turbo's and rods I'm afraid its too late for you. You will find many of them here, all look like Smeagol and refer to their car as "my precious". All they care about is more power. dont look them straight in the eye and have raw fish ready just in case.


:clap: We wants it, we needs it. Must have the precious. They stole it from us. Sneaky little hobbitses :nervous:


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

The odd car park can be tricky. But other than that I love it


----------



## grahamc (Oct 1, 2006)

GTR Tax on parts.................


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Ja5on said:


> The odd car park can be tricky. But other than that I love it


Mcdonnalds drive through, have to do a 3 point turn


----------



## RJJ (Aug 11, 2012)

Keep on top of servicing and consumables, and they are pretty much faultless.

As mentioned effortless fast, easily into license losing speeds, superb handling.

Not many downsides, but on the upside loads to offer, best car I have owned.


----------



## AP Steve (Oct 6, 2012)

Worst part is not being able to get going! When I'm in the GT-R everyone else on the road seem to be driving in slow-motion. Full-throttle acceleration opportunities are rare!


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Vernonjones said:


> Mcdonnalds drive through, have to do a 3 point turn


Ha ha


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Can't wait to start looking properly. Anyone know anyone that might want to buy a limited edition Subaru uk300???

It's so hard to not look at GTRs for sale properly


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I'd prefer audi build quality and interior design.

Main problem is what to get next. There's nothing to compare it to.


----------



## Papa Smurf (Sep 25, 2008)

I agree with Adam as we both run Audi's as well as the GTR. The most annoying thing is the lack of a constant outside temperature guage.
Nothing else!


----------



## Eadon (Dec 14, 2012)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I agree with Adam as we both run Audi's as well as the GTR. The most annoying thing is the lack of a constant outside temperature guage.
> Nothing else!


With all the readouts the GTR has, I find this hilarious


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Vernonjones said:


> Mcdonnalds drive through, have to do a 3 point turn


Hahah, learned that with the evo, don't bother with drives throughs any more


----------



## alex_123_fra (Mar 26, 2008)

All the above plus it has made me really appreciate the differences between high performance four wheel drive cars. To the point where I am selling my town car (micra) to get an Evo X or an STI (08+) as daily cars to join the GT-R. My previous workhorse (B8 S4) was great but I don't miss it at all (even the interior).


----------



## G2GUV (Dec 16, 2012)

The worst thing about owning a GTR is THIS FORUM!!! (Not in a bad way )

I bought mine thinking..."what a car...I'll never need to modify anything, it's perfect as it is!!!"

How wrong was I!!!!????!!! Jumped onto the forum, started modifying straight away and have a list as long as my arm in mods that I want done this year!!! Dangerous...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Very little, it's a great car.

Although why on Earth they need to remove your speed display every five minutes to keep telling you it's cold outside I really don't understand.

The fact that something so small is mentioned tells you how good it is.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I agree with Adam as we both run Audi's as well as the GTR. The most annoying thing is the lack of a constant outside temperature guage.
> Nothing else!


Yep a simple electronic display on in the corner of the screen would be fine


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Worst thing is it has spoilt me for anything else.

There is nowhere I can go from my R35. 


And my next car will most likely be another one.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

charles charlie said:


> Worst thing is it has spoilt me for anything else.
> 
> There is nowhere I can go from my R35.
> 
> ...


The wing mirrors dont fold when you lock the car, bugger I wish someone would invent a fix


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

The lack of outside temp gauge surprises me. I'm not going to get one now. Lol

Well everyone has plenty of good things to say about them
Hurry up scooby and sell. I want a gtr I want a gtr


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Worst thing? Fending of all the hotties that wanna ride me... er... I mean a ride in the GTR.


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

nurburgringgtr said:


> I agree with Adam as we both run Audi's as well as the GTR. The most annoying thing is the lack of a constant outside temperature guage.
> Nothing else!


I don't understand. My GT-R has an outside temp gauge in the dash display. I have it on all the time in the winter. Displays 'ICY' as well when the temp gets to +3 degrees and below


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

H.7 said:


> I don't understand. My GT-R has an outside temp gauge in the dash display. I have it on all the time in the winter. Displays 'ICY' as well when the temp gets to +3 degrees and below


Same here but I believe some owners haven't discovered that function yet


----------



## JamieP (Jun 5, 2006)

grahamc said:


> GTR Tax on parts.................


That's starting to change now, some good deals about lately as more tuners get involved in the GTR.


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

sw20GTS said:


> Worst thing? Fending of all the hotties that wanna ride me... er... I mean a ride in the GTR.


Being married LOL 

Wish I owned this when I was 20 :clap:


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

vxrcymru said:


> Being married LOL
> 
> Wish I owned this when I was 20 :clap:




It attracts far more male attention than female.


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

*Nissan didnt call it a Skyline.*

You Guys need a girlfriend ! 

If enough of you get one ?
have them Nag Nissan !
French girls may be beneficial.

The sky is the limit !
They can fix your niggles and put hairdryer sockets in the pass side . :clap:


My R32"s mirrors fold in !
It came with a Jack and toolkit and some fold out wheel checks for when you were at the track !
Fully warrantied !
But iIt Cost Nissan more to build it than they sold it for ?
Progress ? Bluff.

I think you should All Lease another porche !


C


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

vxrcymru said:


> Being married LOL
> 
> Wish I owned this when I was 20 :clap:


What happens in the GTR stays in the GTR...


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

CT17 said:


> It attracts far more male attention than female.


This might actually go down well with some people


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Mate, whatever you are having can I have some as well please?




cokey said:


> You Guys need a girlfriend !
> 
> If enough of you get one ?
> have them Nag Nissan !
> ...


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

sw20GTS said:


> Mate, whatever you are having can I have some as well please?


His name's the give away


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Anders_R35 said:


> His name's the give away


:smokin:


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

Simple answer to this one is Nissan service - it sucks.
GT-R is a great drive, just be prepared to have it looked after by specialist.

Agree with others about it being a bit big for our little roads and car parks.

Outside temp is on page 2-16 of the manual for those that haven't pressed the buttons on the instrument binnacle yet to find out what they do!

Protegimus


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Need a sticky 'RTFM'


----------



## cokey (Sep 11, 2003)

sw20GTS said:


> :smokin:


was that a narcotic reference ?

when it says Not for human consumption.
I would believe them !
it interferes with your perception of reality !


Anders you and your car rock mate.
Its just all the accountants and there residual values and look someone else polished my car threads that make me puke.
I"d just Rather not have to skip past them.
Mook that was aimed at you Gaylord !

Sorry lads I strayed into this section by afore mentioned new post button.
Im not narrow minded, I only like R32s :flame:
Cokey


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

cokey said:


> was that a narcotic reference ?
> 
> when it says Not for human consumption.
> I would believe them !
> ...


All good banter, now back in to your box (Skyline section).


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

welcome to the dark side Cokey, no doubt you'll all be converts once you see the light!
I'm sure there are some decent accountants over here, nevertheless your post is pretty funny!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

I don't have a problem finding the temp display, I just don't like it popping up and replacing the digital speed display every time it gets a bit cold automatically.

Always seems to be right before a speed camera...


----------



## Protegimus (Aug 31, 2011)

just slam on your brakes unnecessarily like all the other drivers!


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

If I did that with my brakes I'd cause a multi-car pile up. :chuckle:


----------



## Nedzilla (Feb 10, 2012)

Can't believe no one has mentioned the paint quality.IMO the only bad thing about the GTR.If you are very carefull washing it and dont drive up the ass end of other cars all the time to avoid chips then it can stay looking mint....like mine!

But for a car of this 'calibre' it couldn't of been too difficult to give it better quality paint,even if it meant sticking another grand on the price tag.

Oh and the rear seats and panels are a bit low rent,other than that its fantastic.


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Lol at temperature guage, that's the first thing I looked for and was really easy to find without going through the encyclopedia 

You can permanently turn off the auto warning (3c) if you want, and the low fuel warning which is also annoying.

I also found a nice little green light that you can set to flash at rpm's of your choice (for 500rpm then it goes solid green), and service reminders, tyre reminders etc, there's quite alot of stuff when you scroll through the menus.

Last night I had the drivers door frozen window problem, and noticed that the glass actually freezes to the door rubber in the door skin, so the glass wouldn't slide down even with the door open! had to huff on it for several minutes before I could close the door 

The pads were also frozen to the discs, even though I idle it for 30 secs before shut down, wiggle the wheels very slightly and leave the handbrake off.

I've also got one rattle somewhere around the parcelshelf speaker area which I haven't had time to properly investigate yet.

Had it 5 weeks now, very pleased with it


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

Warm water on the windows if they stick.

I also didn't get te temp display problem!

Re speed cameras, just leave cameralert switched on and set it to interrupt via Bluetooth.

Or plug iPhone in and run it in the background.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

The paint quality. 

Comfort could actually be comfort for suspension. 

No auto fold mirrors. Sorted by CC. 

No hud. I've got it in my other car. Why this doesn't have it.....which relates to the Speedo being useless and having to use the digital display for speed and getting told its too cold outside etc. 

The climate control temp is way off. 

Rubbish stock sound system.

No lane changing indicators. 

Not being able to paint match the wheels

Not being able to drive it fast with all the rain or for fear of losing license. 

The fact I lack the talent and confidence to push on, on public roads. I had the wheels spinning in 3rd on the way home tonight and the car wriggling sideways. 

And the fact I'll never sell it, unless it's for a newer model.


----------



## Taff1275 (Jan 25, 2012)

misters3 said:


> The paint quality.
> 
> Comfort could actually be comfort for suspension.
> 
> ...



Love the last sentence!!! 

Worst thing for me is petrol consumption because I just love driving it!! any excuse and off I go


----------



## OldBob (Oct 18, 2010)

Not being able to give it the beans at all when driving in rush hour traffic behind the lamers


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Had to lol at this 



Trevgtr said:


> Last night I had the drivers door frozen window problem, and noticed that the glass actually freezes to the door rubber in the door skin, so the glass wouldn't slide down even with the door open! had to huff on it for several minutes before I could close the door


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

You can't tell the concept of how quick your going so you have to keep watching the speedo otherwise nothing best car in the worlllld!!! As Jeremy Clarkson would say


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

CT17 said:


> I don't have a problem finding the temp display, I just don't like it popping up and replacing the digital speed display every time it gets a bit cold automatically.
> 
> Always seems to be right before a speed camera...


I have the digital speedo in the centre main display at present whilst I have the temp displayed in the dash. Mind, I don't have my centre display cluttered up with sat nav


----------



## Alexinphuket (Jan 25, 2012)

Impossible said:


> this car more then most can give you the modding plague. Look out for symptoms like Y-pipe and remap. If you find our self looking at turbo's and rods I'm afraid its too late for you. You will find many of them here, all look like Smeagol and refer to their car as "my precious". All they care about is more power. dont look them straight in the eye and have raw fish ready just in case.


Lmao, ain't that the truth!


----------



## sticker (Jan 27, 2013)

*No front radar sensors*

I cannot fault my 2012 GT-R, except that it could do with car parking sensors at the front, as the car is deceptively wide and long at the front. Does anyone make those for this model?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Never being 'happy' enough with the way it is and the constant need to fettle with it:runaway:


----------



## 64btzlhy (May 31, 2005)

It's expensive ...... Unusually so


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

sticker said:


> I cannot fault my 2012 GT-R, except that it could do with car parking sensors at the front, as the car is deceptively wide and long at the front. Does anyone make those for this model?


I had Litchfield fit one of these when it was in for other work

Universal Parking Sensor | No Holes | Front & Rear Reverse Parking Sensors

They had to split / re-rivet the front splitter to put foil tape inside, but it works a treat.


----------



## johnhanton57 (May 2, 2009)

The nagging i get from my accountant every time i mention ituke:


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

Not being able to have two sets of TPMS for summer and winter tyres.


----------



## Vernonjones (Oct 23, 2012)

Is that a fact you cannot enroll two sets?


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

Vernonjones said:


> Is that a fact you cannot enroll two sets?


Yup, that's what I have been told by two HPCs


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Is this something EcuTek can fix?


----------



## buzzysingh (Nov 19, 2012)

Vernonjones said:


> Is that a fact you cannot enroll two sets?


I think you can, just need to set them up?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

if we're talking r35 then no idea, if we're talking all the family then I have to say the sense of drama you get. Just turning the key and hearing that roar before it settles down, the way I couldnt resist looking back at it when I got out, the look of that mean looking engine when I lifted the bonnet an the thrill of the 6000rpm take off 
its why I regret selling


----------



## Trevgtr (Dec 24, 2012)

Really love the car, but a few nit picking things that I've found so far are...

The heater fan blows too hard on the lowest setting.
The seals at the top of the door skins hold water for days, so every time you lower the glass it comes back up wet and streaky.
The headlamp washers are a pain in the arse, I end up switching the headlamps off to wash wipe the screen rather than soaking the whole bonnet and wings with a headlamp wash (when car is clean and dry).
Drivers seat appears to have no back bolsters that I can find, and is poor quality for the price of car (premium 2012 seat).
Handbrake is poorly positioned, there should be a nice comfy centre console arm rest which you can rest your left elbow on while hand still attached to steering wheel.
Far lower right corner of windscreen mists up slightly because the long vent is too far to the middle.

Listing the good things would take far longer though


----------



## Nick 200sx (Jun 16, 2003)

buzzysingh said:


> I think you can, just need to set them up?


Just needs to be set up each time by your local HPC. Kind of defeats the purpose of having two sets of rims.

Another annoyance is having a frameless window in winter. Keeps freezing to the rubber.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Trevgtr said:


> The headlamp washers are a pain in the arse, I end up switching the headlamps off to wash wipe the screen rather than soaking the whole bonnet and wings with a headlamp wash (when car is clean and dry)


Yep, I asked Litchfield to disconnect the wire to motor when my FMIC was installed. Will need to re-connect when it goes in for first MOT.

Anders


----------



## sticker (Jan 27, 2013)

Nick 200sx said:


> Just needs to be set up each time by your local HPC. Kind of defeats the purpose of having two sets of rims.
> 
> Another annoyance is having a frameless window in winter. Keeps freezing to the rubber.


What's winter? Bring her to Tenerife. You don't need another set of tyres either. Un saludo to Vernonjones. Still wall to wall sunshine, each and every day!


----------



## mad_shaun (Apr 15, 2006)

*worst thing about owning a gtr*

I love the GTR - its the only car that has exceeded my expectations. 
I love all the attention it gets, its fairly unique where I live - can easily spot it in the car park at work.
Its very quick with out the noise! So have to constantly watch the speedo!

The only down side for me is the replenishment tyre prices.

Shaun


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Trevgtr said:


> Really love the car, but a few nit picking things that I've found so far are...
> The heater fan blows too hard on the lowest setting.


Leave the fan on 1, flip it off auto, and set to feet and screen and I've found that solves that problem.

It does seem less well at keeping 20C though compared to my X5 and Z4M, I'm "constantly" (once every 10 minutes) playing the the temp setting, sometimes as high as 24 and sometimes as low as 18 to make it "feel" like 20C set in the BMWs.


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Nick 200sx said:


> Another annoyance is having a frameless window in winter. Keeps freezing to the rubber.


See this thread for many suggestions to fix that http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/173561-frozen-mornings-nearly-smashed-window.html


----------



## Joust (Oct 28, 2012)

Nedzilla said:


> But for a car of this 'calibre' it couldn't of been too difficult to give it better quality paint,even if it meant sticking another grand on the price tag.


You should try keeping a DBS if you want shocking paint!!!! That scratched to buggery by just driving it in the winter, never mind paint chips. It was so bad you could actually create scratches by running a clean wet finger down the paint.

Alas it seems the EU's regulations on new car paints mean that it's impossible now to get a "hard" lacquer. The hardest is a cellulose paint, but they are banned now and so we are stick with the soft-as-soft-stuff water based paints and lacquers now


----------



## GTR gilo (Jan 6, 2013)

Loving all these comments but I just want one more and more still


----------



## Hellski (Feb 3, 2012)

Reading posts in the modification thread & living so close to Litchfield's.

Must resist, must resist...........


----------

